# meeting any time soon?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Will there be any small meeting any time soon. I haven't seen any dfwapc members post in a long while. are we still active?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Also curious. Totally understand the 'rona disrupting everything, and totally understand if it's not time to get a bunch of people together yet, but is the club leadership still in place? I'm not sure I paid my dues for this year.

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

guess I'll see a few of you at aquashella ? also I have the par meter still .


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm ready to get back into it too. Started rescaping both my tanks last week. Should be done soon. Would be nice to at least have more activity online. Maybe send a group wide email pointing to this forum so people know now that fishbox is gone?


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What has been happening. Does the club still exist?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Pam916 said:


> What has been happening. Does the club still exist?



yes it's still around. I got the par meter back to alex. chuck,ben,richard,alex,amanda,and i whereat aquashella and had a club booth selling plants, and if i remember right 30-50+ new members. we stopped do to the pandemic, to keep us safe. Alex is planning to have the club up and going some time in January but no date has been set. we also have a new logo for the club,and t-shirts.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> yes it's still around. I got the par meter back to alex. chuck,ben,richard,alex,amanda,and i whereat aquashella and had a club booth selling plants, and if i remember right 30-50+ new members. we stopped do to the pandemic, to keep us safe. Alex is planning to have the club up and going some time in January but no date has been set. we also have a new logo for the club,and t-shirts.


Cool!


----------



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Will there be any small meeting any time soon. I haven't seen any dfwapc members post in a long while. are we still active?


I'm ready to start back up our meetings!


----------



## McKena33 (6 mo ago)

Soooo... We meeting anytime soon? Been a long time!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alex got the club a booth for aquashella. hopefully a meeting will happen soon, will have new bod and people to help run the club again. we need to pick it back up.


----------

